# How Do You Search the Web?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*What Search Engine Do You Use?*​
Google3366.00%Yahoo1020.00%MSN48.00%AOL00.00%Other36.00%What's a search engine?00.00%Don't Know00.00%


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm curious what everyone uses to search the web? I have web logs for this, but I'm curious from individuals. If you use "other" please post up what that is.

I'd really appreciate taking the poll.

Thanks!!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I use google, but I am always open to a better mouse trap. Any suggestions????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Google's the best IMO. Their algorithm is so good everyone is trying to copy.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I started using Mozilla Firefox. It is supposed to be better for blocking pop-ups and so on. But it is powered by Google.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Ive been using Yahoo but have started using Google more frequently lately.My wife uses Monzilla Firefox.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I use Google, just installed the tool bar, which is slick.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bioman said:


> I use Google, just installed the tool bar, which is slick.


I use the toolbar easily 15 times a day. I use the internet to search for EVERYTHING. Just habit I guess...makes the yellow pages obsolete.

Thanks for the responses guys. And good choice on Firefox. Internet Explorer is very vulnerable when surfing the web and can easily pick up loads of spyware, trojans and other junk.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

dogpile.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> dogpile.com


Interesting Dick, I've never used it before. I do like how it combines different search engine results quickly, I don't like all the sponsored links from overture mixed in though.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yahoo! for general searches.

Altavista for image searches

Google for "stalking" people.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

More Market Research by a Madman...Brought to you by Nodak Outdoors "The outside geeks"! 

(No harm intended, just a little joke) I use Google for everything.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Google....almost 100% of the time.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: "stalking people".....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I use Alta Vista quite a bit but mostly MSN.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Google all the time. The search speed is amazing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bubolc said:


> More Market Research by a Madman...


Who me? dd:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I use mamma.com (sounds dirty, it's not). It's the mother of all search engines you know. :wink:

I've found it to be pretty good for every kind of search. And maybe it's dumb luck but it seems to return more exactly of what I'm lookin' for than the others.


----------

